# Beware of this woman



## steve and sue (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi we had our own baby through surrogacy last year and had the invaluable help of ******************, before going through the process we spoke to a lot of Intended parents like ourselves who so wanted it to work, for us it did and we thank god every day for our little angel.
One of the couples I talk to on email quite a lot recently found there own surrogate in Surrey, she sounded amazing even from the details they told me about, but here is the thing, she said she needed travel expenses to come and meet with them the first time and they sent her the money, she then didn't turn up for the meeting and failed to answer her phone, they then received an email from her to say her daughter had been taken into hospital and was on a life support machine. 
Needless to say they haven't heard a thing from her or seen there money back, coincidently they where on the forum of a site for support and got talking to two other couples who where conned by the same person.
What I don't understand is don't these people think we have all been through enough heartache that they do it to us again and then add insult to injury by taking money from us as well, how callous some people can be.

We spoke to our adviser at SP who said that they speak to IP's who have been through the same thing and its sickening, they advised me to tell other IP's we talk to about this person, the information the couple gave me was that her name is Emma R she lives in surrey and claims to have four children and a 78 year old father who she says she looks after. If any of you come across her tell other couples so they wont be subjected to the same thing by this callous woman.

Sorry to rant but I feel so strongly about this as we went through all sorts of pain to have our little angel and have been lucky not to fall in with this type of person.

To all of you who are looking for a surrogate angel to help you have your family, keep believing and it will come true 

Sue xxx


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

words fail me Sue, you rant away ! IP's have been through hell b4 they get to surrogacy, taking advantage with such feelings of hope is down right nasty...


----------



## steve and sue (Oct 8, 2008)

I so agree with you, it does make you wonder why people are like that, but we are just thankful we had such a lovely angel to help us and luckily SP did some vetting for us as well 

sue xx


----------



## bluebean (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi Sue,
I just tried sending you a pm, but your inbox was full.
BB x


----------

